# Boot Geklaut !!!



## Aalpapst (12. April 2006)

Mein Angelkahn wurde von meinem Grundstück in Dresden entwendet. Es handelt sich um ein Aluboot von Lorsby, 3,60, 3-teilig, dunkelgrün, so eins wie auf dem Foto ( kein Originalbild ! )

Das Boot hat ein paar markante Anhaltspunkte , mit Hilfer derer man den Kahn idendifizieren kann :

* An den Seiten hinten waren jeweils große Aufkklber von Jenzi, ca 40 cm breit und 20 cm hoch. Da dieselben bereits seit 7 Jahren draufkleb(t)en, dürften sie kaum rückstandsfrei zu entfernen sein.

* Die Originalsitzbänke fehlen.

* Die Moosgummidichtungen zwischen den einzelnen Teilen sind punktuell mit weissem Silokon abgedichtet.

* Am  Kiel ist die Farbe abgewetzt, so dass dort das blanke Alu zum Vorschein kommt.

Hinweise,aufgrund derer das Boot wiedergefunden wird, werden mit 200,-€ belohnt.

Danke im voraus !


----------



## Kurzer (12. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

Hey Aalpapst,

werde mit Deiner Genehmigung das Bild und die Daten an meine Kontakte weiterleiten. Geht das klar?


----------



## Aalpapst (12. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

Hallo Kurzer,

ja klar, kanmst Du gern machen.

Besten Dank!


----------



## Ossipeter (12. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

Mann, so ein Sch.....!
Das ist ja nur ärgerlich. Wünsch dir viel Erfolg bei der Suche und zeige den oder die Täter sofort an.


----------



## Luzifer (12. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

Eine Belohnung will ich nicht helfe gern aber wann haste es zum letzten mal gesehen bzw.denn bemerkt war da schon Hochwasser dort unten vieleicht
ich halte meine Augen offen

Gruß Luzifer


----------



## Aalpapst (12. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

Hallo Luzifer,

besten Dank. Gesehen habe ich das Teil letztmalig kurz vor Weihnachten. Ich wohne zwischenzeitlich hauptsächlich in Berlin und schaue nur gelegentlich in Dresden nach dem Rechten.  Da lag der Kahn noch voll Wasser auf der Wiese hinter meinem Haus, ich habe ihn leergemacht, die Sitzbänke ausgebaut und an die Hauswand gelehnt, da ich ihn beim nächsten Mal mitnehmen wollte ( was ja nun jemand anders für mich erledigt hat:r  ) Als ich vergangenen Freitag mit eigens organisiertem Transporter da aufgetaucht bin, war das Teil weg...

Ich bin mir darüber im Klaren, dass die Chancen den Kahn zu entdecken minimal sind, will aber gleichwohl jede Möglichkeit nutzen - soviel Kähne hat die Firma Lorsby davon nicht verkauft...

Also nochmal besten Dank & viele Grüße !


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

Ärgerlich sowas & ich hoffe du bekommst einen heissen Tipp!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

a....löcher!!!!!!so einen mal erwischen,das würde heftig |krach: und auf die  |splat2:   geben!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stokker (12. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

Schweinerei. Viel Glück bei der Suche. Aber ich denke mal das verkauft der Dieb irgendwo. Schau mal ab und zu bei ebay rein....


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

Hast Du denn keine Versicherung ;+

Trotzdem dumm gelaufen...


----------



## HD4ever (12. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

Sackgesichter !!! :e|motz:
drück die Daumen das sich doch was ergibt !!!!


----------



## Nordangler (13. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

Schei..e ist das. Meins hatten sie vorletztes Jahr in Dänemark geklaut. Wir hatten dann allerdings Glück gehabt. Boot kriegten wir wieder nur der Motor war schon nach Polen verschifft.
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg, dass du dein Boot wiederkriegst. Die Diebe sollte man an den E...n aufhängen.

Sven


----------



## Mr. Cutty (16. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

Mein tiefes Mitgefühl.

Es ist echt unglaublich was nicht alles geklaut wird. Wie Stokker schon schrieb, wäre es noch eine kleine Chance bei Ebay zu schauen.

Die Diebe müssen das Boot ja irgendwie weg bekommen haben - entweder auf dem Wasser via AuBo oder per Anhänger, Pritsche oder Kastenwagen/ Koffer. 3,60m Länge lassen sich sooo einfach auch nicht wegbewegen... Hat denn niemand aus der Umgebung was gesehen?


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

@Mr.Cutty

"Die" saufen dir noch die Milch aus dem Kaffee 

Das Boot ist übrigens dreiteilig ;-)


----------



## Mr. Cutty (18. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

@Zanderfänger:

Stimmt, wer lesen und sehen kann ist klar im Vorteil. ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

Wenn Du mir das Bild zumailst, setz ich das als Suchmeldung mit ins näxte Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) rein.
Mail an:
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de


----------



## Aalpapst (18. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

@ all,

besten Dank für Euer Mitgefühl und die Hilfsangebote !


@ Zanderfänger  :



> Das Boot ist übrigens dreiteilig ;-)


 
Ja, allerdings sind die 3 Teile seit 7 oder 8 Jahren  mittels dutzender,  zwischenzeitlich verrosteter Schrauben miteinander verbunden. Kaum anzunehmen, dass der oder die Dieb(e) sich die Arbeit gemacht haben, es mühsam vor dem Transport zu zerlegen!

@Thomas9904,

 besten Dank - Mail mit Bild ist raus.

Nochmals besten Dank & Petri Heil !


----------



## Muap (22. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

Das ist ja ein dicker Sch...! Hoffentlich kriegst du das Boot wieder (auch wenn die Chancen minimal sind!!) Wenn ich`s bei ebay sehe sag ich bescheid!

Muap


----------



## fiskes (23. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

Heute mittag war ein Lorsby bei Ebay angeboten worden, in dkl.blau mit hinten seitlich was rotes ( Größe könnte wie übermalter Aufkleber ). Angebot wurde inzwischen rausgenommen, hatte versucht es wieder zu finden, hieß aber Angebot besteht nicht mehr, Zeit war aber noch nicht um. Verkäufer müsste gewesen sein "Luhn2006 ", Angebot 4631883405. Vielleicht hilft das etwas. Robert


----------



## Aalpapst (23. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

Hallo Fiskes,

besten Dank für den Hinweis.

Der Verkäufer sitzt bei Hamburg , das Boot könnte also die Elbe runter "geschwommen" sein|kopfkrat . Ich werde ihn einfach mal kontaktieren.

Nochmals danke und beste Grüße!!


----------



## Klaus S. (24. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*



			
				Aalpapst schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fiskes,
> 
> besten Dank für den Hinweis.
> 
> ...



Das Angebot stinkt doch sehr....ich würd mich mal an eBay-Sicherheit wenden!!!


----------



## Pixelschreck (24. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

Das hier?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Freizeit-3-teiliges-Aluminiumboot-ca-3-50m-von-Lorsby_W0QQitemZ4632278314QQcategoryZ48330QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Drücke dir die Daumen
Jens


----------



## Sputnik4711 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

Hallo Boardis,

Stimmt das ist ja eine große Sch....... sowas, ich hoffe für dich auch das es dieses Boot ist !!!!  Ich drücke dir beide  #6 

Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## Aalpapst (24. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

@ Pixelschreck,

danke für den Hinweis - genau so ein Modell ist (war) es. So zerschossen war es allerdings längst nicht. Darüber hinaus hat diese Boot noch die Original - Sitzbänke, diese befinden sich noch in meinem Besitz.

Nochmals danke & Gruß!


----------



## Muap (25. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

SO, geändert lieber fieser Zanderfänger!

MfG Muap


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*



			
				Muap schrieb:
			
		

> Na, gut dann wars vielleicht das Boot von Luhn2006 hoffentlich kriegst du den Pe...  ran!  Dass  wirds wohl sein!
> 
> Zitat von Klaus S.
> ich würde mich mal an EBay-Sicherheit wenden..
> ...


Bubi, bist Du krank!? - das nennt man "Verleumdung" bzw. "üble Nachrede". #d


----------



## Hamburgspook (26. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

Moin,

bringt nichts mit Ebay Sicherheit. Hatte schon mal ähnlichen Fall.
Musst bei der Polizei Anzeige erstatten. Erst dann wird Ebay aktiv und 
rückt die Daten raus.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## Lonny (26. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

Hallo, was mir noch komisch vor kommt das der verkäufer Luhn2006 erst seit sehr kurzer zeit angemeldet ist !!! es kann ja nur einzufall sein doch ich würde mich mal trotzdem an Ebay wenden und zwar nicht gleich den käufer als Dieb dastellen sondern sagen du hättest einen Verdacht !!!


PS: Noch viel glück ich halte meine Augen mit auf.

Daniel


----------



## Hamburgspook (26. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

Moin,

genau das hatte ich auch. Und deswegen musst du zur Polizei Anzeige
erstatten. Was sollen die denn machen ? Meinst Du die geben dir 
Auskunft über Daten die dem Datenschutz unterliegen ?

Reihenfolge: Anzeige bei der Polizei
Polizei nimmt Kontakt zu ebay auf.
Ebay rückt Daten raus.
Polizei wird der Sache nachgehen, oder auch nicht.

Ich habe es doch selber erlebt.
Das manche immer schlauer sein müssen.
Drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen und ich würde mich beeilen.

Gruß
Hamburgspook





			
				Lonny schrieb:
			
		

> es kann ja nur einzufall sein doch ich würde mich mal trotzdem an Ebay wenden und zwar nicht gleich den käufer als Dieb dastellen sondern sagen du hättest einen Verdacht !!!


----------



## Mr. Cutty (30. April 2006)

*AW: Boot Geklaut !!!*

So lange die Schuld nicht zweifelsfrei erwiesen ist, gilt man in Deutschland als unschuldig - dem entsprechend vorichtig würde ich agieren.

Wenn Du Dein Boot anhand irgend welcher Merkmale (Dellen, tiefe Schrammen o. ä.) wieder erkennen könntest, wäre das ja schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt. Nun könnte man sich als interessierter Käufer bei dem Verkäufer melden und der Sache behutsam nach gehen. Vielleicht anhand von Digi-Fotos oder einer persönlichen Augenscheinnahme im Beisein von Zeugen.

Wäre an der Sache nichts dran, so hätte man wenigstens kein Porzellan zerschlagen...


----------

